# Router Embers



## JohnnyG73 (Sep 10, 2013)

Recently while operating my router table there appeared a glowing, smoking ember on the top of the table in the sawdust. I'm not sure how this happened. I stomped it out with my finger...

The router is a Ridgid fixed base nearly new. The speed was medium which was cutting the mahogany very well. I was only applying a small chamfer. The bit was cool as was the router itself.

This scared me, especially after recovering from a recent BLO fire incident.

Where did this glowing ember come from? The router operates smoothly and without incident. It doesn't throw sparks and is quiet and tight. I didn't overheat the bit by feeding too fast or operating at the wrong speed.

Did a piece of saw dust get sucked up through the router and ignited as it passed the motor? An ember in the sawdust ended up on my table. I was not operating any dust extraction on my table while routing. That really scares me because if I was, the ember could have gotten sucked up into the vacuum...it would not have been noticed and could have ignited even more.

Anyone have anything to offer as to what could have caused this?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

My "guess" is the same as yours.....maybe a small chunk of wood got into the housing and was ignited by the sparks from the brushes.


----------

